# Is frequent urination common during ovulation?



## SLH

My cbfm has read high for 6 days straight. Today im noticing lots of cm and I have to go pee all of the time. Is this common right before ovulation? 

All answers will be appreciated and if I don't get one i will never post a question on this forum again. I feel like I bother everyone here.


----------



## mummygabby

Sorry cant answer your question but i hav just ovulated and i cant stop running to the tiolet as well sorry im of no help


----------



## SLH

You were of help. Maybe it is common.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

It's funny you ask because whenever I'm ovulating I always find myself having to pee more than usual.


----------



## jelly tots

hard to tell myself as i normally drink 2-3litres of water a day anyways so always needing the loo regardless. one thing i did notice was that when i had to go, i really had to go and couldnt hold it in for long which normally doesnt happen too often.


----------



## SLH

Thank you everyone. 

That's good that you can drink lots of water. I find it difficult to drink lots of water.


----------



## SLH

Thank you everyone. 

That's good that you can drink lots of water. I find it difficult to drink lots of water.


----------



## jelly tots

SLH said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> That's good that you can drink lots of water. I find it difficult to drink lots of water.

i do a lot of running so need to stay hydrated for that and just kinda got it into my routine, plus normally i find when im feeling peckish im actually needing a drink more ofte than not, esp with working in a warm office building. i just carry my water bottle round with me and become a habit.
if you stuggle to drink much just have squash with it, thats what i used to do and still do when i go out for runs, with a pinch of salt though to help recovery.


----------

